# Smok Alien fire button rattle fix



## blujeenz (15/10/16)

A really easy fix for the rattle that occurs at the bottom of the firing button when tapping it lightly.
As can be seen in the pics, this is due to Smok using plain old masking tape which is not thick enough to take up the clearance.
I previously suggested double sided foam, but that will definitely be too thick and will thus recommend the thinner double sided tape instead. I used what I had in the house but this roll was around R60 at PNA, acid free used for scrapbooking, hence the price.

Straight from the factory.



I used 4 layers here which was too thick, 2 layers works fine.




Here is my 1st sloppy, Smok style attempt, it wont look good once closed up because you will be able to see the bottom of the tape peering through the panel gap.
Sometimes I pander to my mild OCD, sometimes I dont. 




This is how it should look, I also covered just the buttons with electrical tape to hold them in place, not the entire front panel unlike that well known 'tuber at DJLsbVapes. 




Screen protector already peeling, but not exactly a train smash.


All smiles, a job well done, thanks to the original instruction on YouTube.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

